# Pirates?



## duelingsith (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi,
Does anyone know of some good resources for writing a story involving pirates? I've tried googling the topic, and have found some good websites, but I can't find a whole lot of fantasy material out there with pirates. I kind of like that fact, because it allows me a little more "leeway" with the subject, but I also want enough truth to be able to know what I'm discussing, describing, etc (or at least sound like I know what I'm talking about!).

Thank you! (And if this has been posted before, I'm sorry. I'm still getting used to this website and all)


----------



## Sparkie (Jun 1, 2013)

The best resource I can recommend is a book by English naval historian David Cordingly called _Under the Back Flag._  Outstanding read.  Patrick O'Brian (author of the Aubrey-Mautin series) approves!

EDIT:  Quick check of Amazon shows it's available for Kindle for a fairly high price point.  Still, it's worth it IMO.


----------



## duelingsith (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you! I checked, and my local library has a copy. I'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## Athena (Jun 5, 2013)

I know I already posted it somewhere else before,but it just fits both topics so good^^

One Piece:An anime about a pirate world.There are 2 lines on the planet,1 being the only thing close to a real continent and the other being lots of islands sided by 2 calm areas without any wind and therefore difficult to get through with ships.There is also a type of more or less passive magic present in that world.So called Devilfruits that give users abilities of different elements.Elements not only as in natural elements but also things like rubber.The price for that is that devil fruit users can't swim and lose their powers in water.There is also a substance called seastone that is like solid sea water and also makes devil fruit users loose their power when touched by it.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 6, 2013)

Just one comment about pirates. They can be pretty much anything you want them to be, because there have *always* been pirates. You can have pirates in little boats with lateen sails if you want. You can have pirates in Viking-like longboats (like the Frisians). You can have pirates in speedboats (like nowadays).

There have always been pirates.


----------



## The Unseemly (Jun 6, 2013)

Idea are what he wants?

I suggest you watch Pirates of the Caribbean, especially the second/third one if you want "fantasy material". My mind thumbed around with thousands of ideas about pirates when I watched that (kudos go to Johnny Depp).


----------

